# Conditioner



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

Does anyone have and suggestions for a great smelling conditioner ??? I find using the same one all the time, it loses its performance. I also enjoy a nice fragerance.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I use V05 cream of strawberry... kelsie's breeder used it and i just continued to use it. Its human conditioner


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the Tropiclean Kiwi!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite conditioner for performance is Nature's Specialties Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe...I use it full strength every two weeks. It doesn't really have a scent, though.

My favorite conditioner for scent (and performance, too) is Nature's Specialties Plumbtastic. It smells like plumeria, a light but noticeable fragrance. It will last for over a week on the pups...but is never overwhelming even when massaging it in. I also use the Plum Silky shampoo which has been my favorite for a few years now.

The Nature's Specialties products are completely biodegradable which is good. There are so many harmful products out there to both our dogs and the environment. Their website is: http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have you tried Spectrum 10? It is the only shampoo/conditioner brand that I'm buying by the gallons these days. it's not am OMG BEST THING EVER product but it seems to work a little bit better than most stuff I've tried. Smells really good and leaves the coat a bit silkier. It also seems to work well on a variety of coats. 

What are you using now?


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner... mmmm...

There's no silicone in it so it shouldn't cause build up over time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so in love with Pure Paw Products that I can't even see straight. And I thank dear Crystal for the help. There are so many different type of products, but Crystal helps you match the right product for your babies coat. There is also a spray, made by Pure Paws that you use before brushing, and it smells incredible. I highly reccomend these products, only because that's what worked best for me. And the reccommendations above, I am sure are great too. I just never tried them.

Here is just an example of Ana after using Pure Paws.










If you do go the Pure Paws route, I highly reccomend calling Crystal, and based on your babies coat, she can help you with the best Pure Paw products to use. She helped me greatly.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Have you tried Spectrum 10? It is the only shampoo/conditioner brand that I'm buying by the gallons these days. it's not am OMG BEST THING EVER product but it seems to work a little bit better than most stuff I've tried. Smells really good and leaves the coat a bit silkier. It also seems to work well on a variety of coats.
> 
> What are you using now?


Love Specturm 10 and Dove Go Fresh


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with Aarianne. The Aubrey honeysuckle is exceptional as well as non-toxic. I also love the smell of Earthbath Mango Tango which is also non-toxic. It's a shampoo and conditioner in one, and I've found there's less build up with that.

Whatever you choose, try to go with a non-toxic one because the fragrance is natural as opposed to synthetic fragrance (which can cause health problems).

Campaign for Safe Cosmetics*:*Fragrance


----------

